# Taxes: US vs Canada



## jwbooth (Jul 1, 2011)

As a married man w/2 kids making ~$150k in the US how would my overal income taxes compare to ~$130k in Calgary, Alberta? In California after write offs, my overall income tax rate was about 20%.

I realize this is a difficult question due to our crazy messed up tax code, but does anyone have a rough ballpark answer?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

jwbooth said:


> As a married man w/2 kids making ~$150k in the US how would my overal income taxes compare to ~$130k in Calgary, Alberta? In California after write offs, my overall income tax rate was about 20%.
> 
> I realize this is a difficult question due to our crazy messed up tax code, but does anyone have a rough ballpark answer?


A rough ballpark number? mid $30k's PLEASE DON'T HOLD ME ON THIS! I am not an accountant.
* Ernst &Young >Services>Tax-Calculators-2011-Personal-Tax - Ernst & Young - Canada
* Canadian Income Tax Calculator 2012 | Life Insurance Canada
* What are the income tax rates in Canada?
* Income Tax Calculator Canada | Tax Payable, Average Tax Rate
*webTOD - Free Canadian Payroll Tax Deduction Calculator

Here's where all tax related questions are being answered: Expat Tax - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## jwbooth (Jul 1, 2011)

This helps a lot. Thanks!


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

You also have to take into account that the cost of living in Calgary, or anywhere in Canada, is considerably higher than where you are now. You income tax will also vary if you own a home. Mortgage interest and property taxes are NOT tax deductible in Canada like they are in the US. Also there are no joint returns. When you check the federal tax tables, you have to realize that the provincial income tax has to be added which increases it by about 50%+.


----------

